

Show HN: Timeboxing app for Mac - Void_
http://rinik.net/zonebox/

======
nthitz
> A timeboxing app. Duh.

Sorry but as developer who had to google timeboxing this immediately turned me
off to your product.

~~~
suyash
You're a developer and don't know what TimeBoxing is? You must not have a CS
degree?

~~~
jcoder
Not sure if trolling.

------
ApolloRising
Tried to install your app and run it. The application crashed at launch,
details included here if you need to trouble shoot it.

Process: launchd [1985] Path: /Applications/Zonebox.app/Contents/MacOS/Zonebox
Identifier: rinik.Zonebox Version: ??? (???) Code Type: X86-64 (Native) Parent
Process: launchd [138]

Date/Time: 2013-01-16 15:27:10.376 -0800 OS Version: Mac OS X 10.7.4 (11E53)

Crashed Thread: Unknown

Exception Type: EXC_BAD_ACCESS (SIGSEGV) Exception Codes: KERN_INVALID_ADDRESS
at 0x00007fff5fc01028

~~~
gabebw
Yup, same error here. Full dump:
<https://gist.github.com/5db045977b157096f448>

~~~
nichodges
And here.

    
    
      Crashed Thread:  Unknown
    
      Exception Type:  EXC_BAD_ACCESS (SIGSEGV)
      Exception Codes: KERN_PROTECTION_FAILURE at 0x00007fff5fc01028

~~~
corroded
And my Axe! I mean...same error here as well:

<https://gist.github.com/4553069>

------
hackoder
Nicely done! Tried it out and will definitely be keeping it. I like the
website as well, the utility of the app is obvious from one quick glance.

I think it'll be useful in convincing yourself to do that 15-60 min task that
you've been putting off.. or just to get you motivated (I'll fix this bug
quickly in 15 mins... and before you know it you've fixed a few).

------
kentosi
Nice app, and well done for a weekend project!

Try converting this to a menu-bar app (see
<http://flexibits.com/fantastical>). Let's face it - this is more of a utility
that needs to get out of the way rather than "app" that sits there and takes
up space. :-)

Try having a all-screen notification when the time is up (see app "Timey" in
App store: <https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/timey/id414792604?mt=12>)

Combine these two features and I'll happily pay for this app.

------
sdfjkl
A few words about what Timeboxing is would be handy on there.

------
ryjm
For people who don't know what timeboxing is:

[http://www.alljapaneseallthetime.com/blog/timeboxing-
trilogy...](http://www.alljapaneseallthetime.com/blog/timeboxing-trilogy-
part-1-what-and-why)

Even if you aren't into language learning it is a very interesting (and
practical) read.

 _"Anyway, the short answer is this: timeboxing is a technique where we place
deliberate, prior, artificial limits on the time to perform a given task.
Within reason, the tighter (shorter) the time limits, the better."_

------
godDLL
This is very very good. I only wish I could paste/drag a list like this in and
out of it:

    
    
        - bla bla do one thing
        - bla bla do some other thing
        + this is done already
    

Because right now it has my information hostage. And then destroys it
altogether.

Thank you.

~~~
Void_
You can simply paste list of things in it, copying is a good idea too.

------
suyash
It says quit unexpectedly, not working for me. I'm on LION

~~~
Void_
Yeah, I haven't tested it on Lion. Sorry.

~~~
devin
Test it on Lion.

------
i386
Would be great if I could use this to practice the Pomodoro Technique.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pomodoro_Technique>

------
huwr
I know it's not a very helpful comment, seeing as you've only just started,
but I think the website would be better if the screenshot was bigger.

~~~
Void_
Thank you, I think it's quite helpful. While I work on the website some more,
enjoy the 2x version of the screenshot:
<http://rinik.net/zonebox/images/preview@2x.png> :)

------
james4k
This strikes me as something that would be better as an iPhone app. Still,
seems like a great simple app.

------
huang47
I don't get the point to use this app

~~~
Void_
It helps you with timeboxing: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timeboxing>

It helps you get things done by setting aside e.g. 20 minutes to fix bug #123.

I wanted to put this up on website originally, but then decided I just want to
keep it simple: <http://sht.tl/jJ0J6>

~~~
hooch
Nice little graphic!

------
epaga
Nice and clean interface.

Would be great if I could delete a task (after adding a bunch of test tasks
for example)

Would also be great to be able to enter "1h" - it switches it to 1m.

Is this somehow compatible to your App Store App "Zone"?

------
cstefanovici
Sad to report that although the website for your apps look real good neither
Zonebox or slap worked for me. \- Zonebox crashed on launch \- Slap doesnt let
me add any websites.

------
tsunamifury
A quick "add time" button that pulls down with a 5,15,30,60,120 minute list
might be awesome. This way you can quickly keep working on a task you didn't
scope correctly.

------
greenwalls
I like the simple website. Having the download as a .zip may be a little
suspicious to some non-technical users but maybe I'm wrong.

------
e_proxus
I immediately tried entering 4h as a estimate, sadly it didn't work. :-(

------
startupnerd
sounded like an interesting idea - but doesnt actually count down my assigned
time on mountain lion

~~~
glennos
I saw the same when I blocked it phoning home. After allowing it to phone home
once it now counts down as you'd expect.

Void_, what's the phone home actually doing?

ps. Nice, simple product. Are you going to build this out to include some of
Zone's functionality?

------
webbruce
This is awesome, trying it now.

